# Clunk when turning wheel in reverse



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

CV joint or half shaft?


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I've never noticed anything like this on mine.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Foot on the brake when it happens? A loud click or snap is common on several makes and models as pads change direction within their brackets when going reverse of forward for the first time. My Cruze hasn't done it, but it doesn't have the brake setup yours does either.


----------

